# Fish ahoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all bought some new fish for my pond today I got 3 koi and 3 shubunkin they are settling in nicely  I will try and get zone pics up later


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

here are the best of the 39 photos i took i could only get my three koi in as the 3 shubunkin where swimming away too much. i will try and photograph them tomorrow  hope you like them


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

thank youu


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

D'aww! They are beautiful. Congrats on getting them! How big is your pond?
I'm trying to convince my dad to let me get a pond in our backyard.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks  and it's 11ft long 6 ft wide and 2 ft deep in the deepest part.and that would be great !


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

nice fish,they don't look that small,so i'm guessing that's why
they cost you more.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks! They are about 5 inches at the moment and the cost £14.00 each and shubunkin are about 3ish inches and coated £3.25 each


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful fish. Congrats. 

Looking forward to your pics. of the shubunkin when you can get them to pose


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks i will try and get some more pictures soon


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Lovely!! The white one is gorgeous!!


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thankss  they get the exact fish you want from about 30 and don't stop til they get it !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

